# Lifestyles & Discussion > Bitcoin / Cryptocurrencies >  The Definitive History Of Bitcoin

## jct74

> *The Definitive History Of Bitcoin*
> 
> by Tyler Durden on 12/14/2013 20:31 -0500
> 
> In 2008, the aftermath of the Subprime Mortgage Crisis created the perfect storm for the emergence of Bitcoin. Here is the definitive history of the famous crypto-currency. From the pseudonymous "Satoshi Nakamoto"'s founding to the innovation of block chains to the "genesis block", buying pizzas, Sandiches, Teslas, and now houses... Bitcoin has come a long way (and where it goes is anyone's guess)...


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2013-1...istory-bitcoin

----------

